# Как развить 4.5 палец на аккордеоне



## vadic (11 Дек 2013)

1,2,3 пальцы у меня хорошо развиты , есть хорошая беглость,штрих неплохой, но 4,5 палец очень сильно отстают. Я очень много занимался гамами, разными упражнениями но так и не развил 4 и 5 палец. Помогите пожалуйста , заранее благодарю!


----------



## bombastic (11 Дек 2013)

не пальцами надо играть, а всей рукой.
лично я развиваю руку спортивной игрушкой airball, кто то бегает с эспандером, 
но мне лучше всего помогла школа беглости Черни на ф-но (благо преподаватель у меня выдающийся был, заставляла работать)
и упражнения Ганона. у Мошковского есть гениальные упражнения и этюды именно на мелизмы и разрозненность.
уточню, что необходимо заниматься на фортепиано правильно и медленно, весом руки иначе техника не вырастет и пальцы не окрепнут.


----------



## vadic (11 Дек 2013)

Цитата:


> лично я развиваю руку спортивной игрушкой airball, кто то бегает с эспандером,


И что это даст для техники ?
Цитата:


> уточню, что необходимо заниматься на фортепиано правильно и медленно, весом руки иначе техника не вырастет и пальцы не окрепнут.


Я на аккордеоне играю, а не на фортепиано.


----------



## bombastic (11 Дек 2013)

эйрбол развивает силу пальцев и кисти, убирает зажим руки.

даже если вы играете на аккордеоне, вы 4-5 палец как следует не разовьете на нем, именно для этого ведется во всех учебных учреждениях курс окф. очень рекомендую. сам аккордеонист, скоро закончу консу и знаю, о чем идет речь


----------



## vadic (11 Дек 2013)

А от эспандера рука разве не будет зажиматься, и если можно разкажите по подробнее что за курс окф?


----------



## oleg45120 (12 Дек 2013)

Учитывайте физиологию, у одних исполнителей техника "от Бога", другим приходится развивать слабые пальцы, но они никогда не достигнут уровня первых


----------



## sergius-sergius (12 Дек 2013)

На ютубе есть видео greg irwin - finger control. Рекомендую!


----------



## vadic (12 Дек 2013)

И эти упражнения реально кому то помогли ?


----------



## vadic (14 Дек 2013)

Уважаемые форумчане помогите пожалуйста ,как мне развить беглость 4,5 пальца, те кто мне уже ответили большое спасибо ,но хотелось бы больше информаций,, может есть какие то специальные методики ,упражнения , может книги..


----------



## Vladimir Zh (15 Дек 2013)

Уважаемый *vadic*. Вы наступаете на всеобщие грабли. Уже много раз писалось на этом форуме: не так важны сами упражнения. Важно то,* КАК* Вы их будете играть. Важны Ваши ощущения. А вот это сможет проконтролировать далеко не каждый преподаватель. Упражнениями можно развить, а можно и зажать руку.


----------



## bombastic (15 Дек 2013)

я кстати так проучиваю слабые пальцы - учу пассажи пятипалой аппликатурой прямо и в ракоходном (задом наперед) - это метод пианистов, 
также слабые пальцы проучиваются в мелизмах например поочередным смещением акцентов на слабую и сильную долю, приходящиеся на разные пальцы соответственно.
и в Бахе и Власове есть места, где органный пункт совмещен с октавной трелью, приходящиеся на слабые пальцы - я предлагаю это проучивать сначала дуолью со смещением, потом триолью и так далее по надобности в форме.
лично по себе могу точно сказать, что затруднения испытываю в неразыгранном виде, но после прошествия часа занятий свободно хиляю и слабыми пальцами, сам ещё не все умею.

среди книг Вам помогут Ф. Липс - искусство игры
https://vk.com/doc174580395_229886515?hash=8351d6bdf65eaef3ad&dl=4d90f554f9d6417
d75

Савшинский. Пианист и его работа
главы про закономерности моторики и про руку пианиста (ручаюсь, материалы и принципы методологии в профессиональной музыке мало чем отличаются, а методы работы вообще применимы много к чему)

Нейгауз об искусстве ф-п игры, все интересующие главы там есть.

Гофман, Фп- игра. 

если проблемы с поиском, пишите адрес, потом скину материал.


----------



## vadic (15 Дек 2013)

спасибо огромное за материал


----------

